# Stammtisch der Retrogamer



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

Zwar gibt es hier im Forum  bereits einen "Welches Retrogame spielt ihr gerade?"-Thread, allerdings vermisse ich den obligatorischen Retro-Stammtisch, wo man sich mit Gleichgesinnten im allgemeinen und ausschweifenden Sinne über die guten alten Spiele von damals austauschen kann. Sprich: Nostalgisches Gefasel, Verweise auf entsprechende "Neuigkeiten" und Moddingprojekte, Gelabere über jedweden Kram, der irgendwie was mit Retrogaming-Kultur zu tun hat etcetc.

Dabei stellt sich natürlich die Frage, ab wann denn Spiele überhaupt als "retro" gelten bzw. wie alt ein Spiel (oder entsprechende Hardware) sein muss, um hier erwähnt und angesprochen werden zu können. Natürlich ist eine solche Grenzziehung immer willkürlich und subjektiv, aber sagen wir es mal so: Wer beispielsweise GTA V als entsprechenden Kandidaten anzuführen gedenkt, der ist hier definitiv falsch.  Neues Material im pixeligen Retro-look darf sich wiederum gerne hier breit machen.

In diesem Sinne: Früher war alles besser; lasst uns darüber sprechen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

Um den Anfang zu machen, möchte ich auf *OpenTTD* verweisen. Dabei handelt es sich um eine Open source-Variante von  "Transport Tycoon Deluxe" (1994), die seit 2004 kontinuierlich (!) weiterentwickelt wird. Im Wesentlichen geht es in dem Spiel darum, ein Transportunternehmen zu leiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aus dem Wikipedia-Artikel:



> Der Spieler ist Leiter eines Transportunternehmens und muss diesem zur Blüte verhelfen. In der Spiellandschaft findet man bereits zu Beginn des Spieles einige Städte und Wirtschaftsbetriebe, die Perspektive des Spielers auf die Spiellandschaft ist isometrisch – ähnlich wie bei anderen Spielen dieser Zeit, z. B. SimCity 2000 oder RollerCoaster Tycoon.
> 
> Der Spieler kann nun die Betriebe mit Gütern, die dort benötigt werden, beliefern bzw. Güter, die dort produziert werden, dorthin bringen, wo sie benötigt werden. Als Beispiel sei hier der Transport von Kohle vom Kohlebergwerk zum Kraftwerk genannt. Für diesen Transport wird der Spieler entlohnt und kann sein Unternehmen weiter ausbauen. Mit dem Transport zu den verarbeitenden Betrieben steigt die dortige Produktion an Gütern. Einige Betriebe verarbeiten die Rohstoffe und Güter auch zu sogenannten „Waren“ weiter, die dann in die Städte geliefert werden können. Es ist ebenfalls möglich, Passagiere und Post zwischen den Städten zu transportieren.



Neben der, wie ich finde, hübschen Pixelgrafik zeichnet sich das Spiel durch eine sehr motivierende Komplexität aus, die mich in meiner damaligen Studienzeit nächtelang vor dem Bildschirm fesseln konnte. Darüber hinaus lässt sich OpenTTD  mit seinen unzähligen Erweiterungen und Mods bezüglich Spielmechanik, Grafiken und Sounds auch an die eigenen Bedürfnisse und Vorlieben kinderleicht per Menü anpassen. Warum auch immer, aber als Hintergrundmusik habe ich mir immer den Doom 1-Soundtrack heruntergeladen 

Seit einiger Zeit haben auch Gog und Steam das Spiel in ihrem Katalog aufgenommen, wo es, natürlich kostenlos, heruntergeladen werden kann. Alles in allem ein wunderbares Spiel, das von einer äußerst engagierten Community liebevoll gepflegt wird und den perfekten Zeitvertreib für ruhige Sonntage abgibt. Kann ich wärmstens empfehlen!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YGOvhB0Wme8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Januar 2022)

Boah ein(e) Amiga ! 😮

War aber definitiv das falsche Gerät, bin dabei mit einem 2000er gestartet und dann final mit ner 68030 mit 50Mhz? plus Speichererweiterung aufgerüstet.
Die "Türkeile" kamen ja erst später.😁

Leider hatten sie auf die falsche Darstellungsform (Bitmaps) gesetzt, was zwar für Scroller ein Fest war jedoch sich für aufkommende "3D Techniken" (Wing Commander, Doom, ...) extrem unperformant ist.
Schließlich konnte hier nicht jeder Biltpunkt per ein Befehl modifiziert werden sondern es bedarf jeweils Bitmanipulationen pro Bitmap was selbst für den deutlich besseren und performanteren Befehlssyntax des 68xxx eine Knechterei war.


Transport Tycoon Deluxe war damals der feuchte Traum für all diejenigen wo Platz und Geld für eine Modelleisenbahn gefehlt hat und konnte das Konzept obendrein auch mit Straßen genießen (die Flieger waren da ja eher Makulatur)
Ampeln zur Schienenführung um komplexere Aufgaben zu bewerkstelligen waren da auch mit drin. 😉

Open TTC fängt den Flair zwar perfekt ein, die Graphik jedoch könnte mMn aus heutiger Sicht durchaus eine Frischzellenkur gebrauchen, alleine damit die alten Augen auf der größeren Monitorfläche auch mehr Wuseldetails wahrnehmen können ohne das die Pixel auf die Augen drücken.
Damals Stand der Technik und es muß auch nicht alles immer 3D sein, aber etwas feinpixeliger darf es schon sein, auch der alte Mann ist nicht blind. 😋

Für ein aus heutiger sicht besseres optisches Erlebnis würde ich Transport Fever empfehlen das aber irgendwie leider nicht ganz an die TTC Möglichkeiten herankommt.


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Transport Tycoon Deluxe war damals der feuchte Traum für all diejenigen wo Platz und Geld für eine Modelleisenbahn gefehlt hat


Transport Tycoon Deluxe habe ich nie gespielt, allerdings habe ich mich damals einige Male an *A-Train* auf dem Amiga versucht. Ich weiß noch, wie sehr mein Bruder davon fasziniert war, mich hat es jedoch zu Tode gelangweilt, was wohl vor allem daran lag, dass die Züge gefühlt 100 Jahre gebraucht haben, um ans Ziel anzukommen... 

Allerdings war ich so ziemlich vom Tag-Nacht-Wechsel beeindruckt 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yFPTZk2Xq9Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Transport Tycoon Deluxe habe ich nie gespielt, allerdings habe ich mich damals einige Male an *A-Train* auf dem Amiga versucht.


TTD war bei mir auch schon später auf dem PC so gegen 1994
A-Train kenne ich gar nicht. 😮


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> TTD war bei mir auch schon später auf dem PC so gegen 1994


Wie? Bereits 94 der Freundin den Rücken gekehrt? Tststs  Ich bin erst 97  umgestiegen, als der Untergang nicht mal mehr von den treuesten Amiga-Fanatikern schöngeredet werden konnte. Ich weiß noch, wie dramatisch mir der Wechsel zum PC damals erschien... und wie schnell doch alles vergessen war, als mir jemand Age of Empires näherbrachte


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2022)

Retro-Stammtisch... Das klingt ja mal nach nem perfekten Club für mich. 

Meine Definition von "Retro" würde von den Gaming-Anfangszeiten bis späte 1990er reichen, technisch maximal (S)VGA-Zeitalter. Die Anfänge der 3D-beschleunigten Spiele lasse ich da mal komplett raus, denn ab da beginnt in meinen Augen das Ende der sonst vorherschenden "platten" 2D-Spiele.

Mein erster Beitrag soll sich dabei auch gleich auf mein wohl absolutes (und für alle Zeiten geltendes)  Lieblingsspiel *Das Rätsel des Master Lu* (im Original: *Believe it or not!: The Riddle of Master Lu*) konzentrieren.

Das wohl bekannteste der wenigen Spiele welches vom Entwicklerstudio Sanctuary Woods stammt war ein klassisches
Adventure und einer der bemerkenswertesten Genre-Klassiker neben den vielen Sierra- und LucasArts-Bestsellern. Wenn man es genau betrachtet hat es große Ähnlichkeit mit* Indiana Jones*, denn auch der Master Lu-Protagonist Robert Ripley ist ein fachkundiger Archäologe und Abenteuer. Und doch gibt es einen entscheidenden Unterschied zwischen diesen Herren:
Der Spielfigur basiert auf den realen Robert Ripley, einem in den USA bis heute sehr bekannten Weltreisenden und Kuriositätensammler der zeitlebens die so genannten Odditorien eröffnete - Museen mit zahlreich ausgestellten Fundstücken der eben kuriosen Sorte. Diese Museen existieren auch jetzt noch, mehr als 20 gibt es auf der Welt.

Auf filmischer Ebene bin ich ein großer Fan von *Indiana Jones* - dieses Teil mit Kristallschädeln und anderem Gekröse blende ich bewusst aus  -, aber im Spielsegment steht Robert Ripley klar über ihm. Das hat gewisse Gründe:
1. *The Riddle of Master Lu* war zu seinem Erscheinen eines der modernsten SVGA-Adventures überhaupt. Grafisch ein echtes Brett Anno 1995, fügte es nämlich abgefilmte Schauspieler in äußerst hübsch gerenderte Hintergründe. Das sah viel besser aus als beim ein Jahr später erschienenen Sierra-Schocker *Phantasmagoria*. Auch verzichtete das Ripley-Spiel auf Full Motion Video und setzte lieber in passenden Sequenzen auf eingebettete Close-Ups wo die Schauspieler mit ihrem Auftreten die passende Stimmung unterstrichen, also bei dramatischen oder humorvollen Stellen. Die deutsche Vertonung ist übrigens superb, schon da fragte man sich wie das ein kleines Indie-Studio schaffen konnte während ein Großunternehmen wie Sierra auf dem Gebiet höchstens RTL2-Niveau ablieferte. 
2. Das Spiel war überwiegend  von sanft-zynischem Humor geprägt der vor allem von Robert Ripley selbst ausging. Auch stellt er sich nicht immer sehr geschickt an und hat nicht halb so viel Mut wie Indy, doch genau das macht ihn ultrasympathisch.
3. Das titelgebende Rätsel hat interessante Verknüpfungen zu Chinas erstem Kaiser Qin Shihuangdi. Geschichtsinteressierte die schonmal von der berühmten Kaisergruft mit der gewaltigen "Terracotta-Armee" gehört haben wissen wovon die Rede ist.
4. Der insgesamte Plot ist spannend, ungemein witzig und führt den Helden wie Indy um die halbe Welt. China, Deutschland, der Himalaya, die Osterinseln und die peruanischen Anden sind nur einige von vielen Schausplätzen wo es Ripley hinführt.

Rätseltechnisch ist* The Riddle of Master Lu* von Anfang bis Ende konsequent logisch, teils gar äußerst einfallsreich. Mein persönliches Highlight: Die Burg des Barons von Seltsam (in Danzig). Die Dialoge mit dem dortigen Gärtner Wolfang sind schon köstlich, der Kopf wird neben den Lachmuskeln aber ebenfalls sehr gefordert. 

Wer also klassische Adventures aus dem wohl ertragreichstem Genre-Jahrzehnt sucht kommt an dieser Perle eigentlich gar nicht vorbei.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vzLCjrljtdM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=851wpFLE8vE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Edit:

Hier nochmal das Intro im Deutschen. Die Lokalisation steckt mMn gar den O-Ton in die Tasche.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1Ve46qPncv4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (16. Januar 2022)

Juckt mich schon lange, die Disk wieder mal ins Laufwerk zu schieben und schauen, obs "einfach" so zum Laufen gebracht werden kann 

Nope... muss man werkeln 

// Danke hier


			gemeinsamer Playthrough - The Riddle of Master Lu - Vorankündigung - Adventure-Treff
		

 funzt das ganze


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Retro-Stammtisch... Das klingt ja mal nach nem perfekten Club für mich.


Na dann, Prost! 🍻


sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein erster Beitrag soll sich dabei auch gleich auf mein wohl absolutes (und für alle Zeiten geltendes)  Lieblingsspiel *Das Rätsel des Master Lu* (im Original: *Believe it or not!: The Riddle of Master Lu*) konzentrieren.


Eitel wie man so ist, denkt man sich nun mal, dass man alles aus der guten alten Zeit zumindest vom Namen her kennen würde... Aber *Das Rätsel des Master Lu*? Weder was davon gehört noch gesehen...

Habe mich sogleich auf GoG umgesehen, aber leider wird das Spiel dort nicht angeboten. Allerdings finden sich auf der Community-Wishlist immerhin schon 885 Stimmen ein. Sollte es sich der Herr Ripley dort irgendwann einmal häuslich machen, werde ich mir das Teil holen, da deine Erzählung definitiv Lust darauf gemacht hat! Überhaupt sollte ich mich mal wieder mehr mit Point & Click-Spielen auseinandersetzen... ein wunderbares Genre


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

Nun zu einem meiner Lieblingsspiele, nämlich *Outwars* ( 1998 )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie so oft gilt es hier im Stile eines Starship Troopers erneut eine aus dem Nichts kommende Alieninvasion zu stoppen und den Fortbestand der Menschheit, die mittlerweile unzählige Planeten besiedelt hat, zu sichern. So unspektakulär das auch sein mag, so erfrischend anders war jedoch das Gameplay. Gesteuert wurde nämlich eine Spielfigur, die mit einem Jetpack ausgestattet war. Spielerisch sah das Ganze also so aus, dass man sich immer wieder schubweise in die Lüfte erhob, um höher gelegene Stellen zu erreichen oder um den feindlichen Insektoiden von oben richtig einzuheizen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im weiteren Spielverlauf erhielt man dann die Möglichkeit, zwischen unterschiedlichen Varianten einen bestimmten Rüstungstypen auszusuchen. So ermöglichte etwa eine starke Rüstung dementsprechend viel Widerstand gegen feindliche Geschosse sowie das Mitführen vieler Waffen, was allerdings natürlich auf Kosten der Agilität und der Schwebedauer ging. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HSKCnUE-1zY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Für welche Rüstung man sich letztendlich entschied, hing aber maßgeblich von den Missionszielen ab. Denn: Jede Mission war anders. Mal ging es darum, einen Konvoi zu beschützen, mal darum, in eine von Aliens überrante Basis einzudringen, um dort Sprengsätze anzubringen, mal darum, verschollene Mitstreiter wiederzufinden usw. Bis heute habe ich tatsächlich kein weiteres Actionspiel erlebt, das eine solche kreative Missionsvielfalt anzubieten weiß. Grandios!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dIqDN0ZoKi8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Darüber hinaus bekam man in den meisten Missionen auch noch weitere Mitstreiter zur Seite gestellt, denen man rudimentäre Befehle geben konnte. Unterhaltsam dabei war, dass man sich die Mühe gemacht hatte, jedem Soldaten eine bestimmte Persönlichkeit zu verleihen. Dies schlug sich zwar nur in der Art und Weise, wie das Kampfgeschehen von Seiten der NPCs kommentiert wurde, nieder, trug aber durchaus zu einer packenden Spielatmosphäre bei.

Und dann war da noch der Soundtrack des Spiels. Einfach nur gewaltig...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1nXv9fh6VAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ganz, ganz großes Kino. Meine Begeisterung für die musikalische Untermalung ging sogar soweit, dass ich vor etlichen Jahren den Verantwortlichen dafür kontaktierte und ihn in einer Email mit Komplimenten überschüttete  Der gute Mann war dann auch ziemlich erfreut. 

Ich habe dieses Spiel wirklich geliebt. Den Abwechslungsreichtum, die packende Action, die Atmosphäre, das Gleiten durch die Lüfte... wunderbar. Nachdem ich die Kampagne zum 8ten Male abgeschlossen hatte (kein Witz), wollte ich mir jedoch auch den Multiplayer auf der Microsoft Gamingzone näher ansehen. Um so größer war dann aber der Frust, als ich feststellen musste, dass die Luft bereits raus war und nur noch wenige Spieler sich zusammenfanden. Ich weiß echt nicht wieviel Stunden ich darin versenkt habe, Mitglieder älter Clans zu kontaktieren, um dem Multiplayer neues Leben einzuhauchen. Und siehe da: Die Community fand wieder zueinander, man organisierte erneut Turniere sowie Clanwars und schloß etliche Online-Freundschaften. Schöne Erinnerungen 

Ich weiß, das Spiel sieht teilweise wie ein derber Gesichtsgulasch aus. Was sich aber hinter der Optik verbarg, war ein wirklich gelungener Action-Titel, mit dem ich weiß Gott wieviel Zeit verbracht habe und der mir eine Menge Freude beschert hat. Übrigens war die PCG mit ihren, vollkommen gerechtfertigten, 86% und einem Award das Magazin mit der höchsten Wertung im deutschsprachigen Raum. Tester war der Herr Borovskis... guter Mann!  Das Spiel ist übrigens auf Steam und Gog erhältlich, wobei man offenbar die Steam-Version besser meiden sollte, zumal sie fehlerbehaftet sein soll.

Edit: Wie ich soeben rausgefunden habe, gibt es noch eine winzige Community von Spielern, die sich tatsächlich auch noch heutzutage zum Multiplayer eintrifft. Darunter auch noch Leute, die ich von früher kenne... Wahnsinn. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uR_NqmOEYsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (16. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Wie? Bereits 94 der Freundin den Rücken gekehrt? Tststs  Ich bin erst 97  umgestiegen, als der Untergang nicht mal mehr von den treuesten Amiga-Fanatikern schöngeredet werden konnte. Ich weiß noch, wie dramatisch mir der Wechsel zum PC damals erschien... und wie schnell doch alles vergessen war, als mir jemand Age of Empires näherbrachte


Ich bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher, hatte zwischendurch auch eine parallele SNES Phase, das Commodore tot ist war aber schon bekannt.

Als ich gewechselt bin war der 486DX2-66 gerade der heisse Scheiß auf dem PC.
Nachdem ich da die Architektur gesehen habe hab ich dann auch Assembler an den Nagel gehängt, das ging ja mal gar nicht wenn man die 68xxx Architektur gewohnt war. 😉


----------



## arrgh (16. Januar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> das Commodore tot ist war aber schon bekannt.


Hach, ja... Wollten aber viele, darunter auch ich, nicht so wirklich wahrhaben. Was mich wiederum an dieses Lied hier von Eric Schwartz erinnert 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9mg6wrYCT9Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (16. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Eitel wie man so ist, denkt man sich nun mal, dass man alles aus der guten alten Zeit zumindest vom Namen her kennen würde... Aber *Das Rätsel des Master Lu*? Weder was davon gehört noch gesehen...
> 
> Habe mich sogleich auf GoG umgesehen, aber leider wird das Spiel dort nicht angeboten. Allerdings finden sich auf der Community-Wishlist immerhin schon 885 Stimmen ein. Sollte es sich der Herr Ripley dort irgendwann einmal häuslich machen, werde ich mir das Teil holen, da deine Erzählung definitiv Lust darauf gemacht hat! Überhaupt sollte ich mich mal wieder mehr mit Point & Click-Spielen auseinandersetzen... ein wunderbares Genre


Der beste Weg zum Spieler-Glück bleibt in diesem Falle eBay:






						das rätsel des master lu online kaufen | eBay
					

Tolle Angebote bei eBay für das rätsel des master lu. Sicher einkaufen.



					www.ebay.de


----------



## Loosa (17. Januar 2022)

Ich hatte eigentlich auf ein ferngesteuertes Flugzeug gespart, von Graupner natürlich. Aber nach dem Zeugnis, damit gab es die Erlaubnis für meine Investition, wurde es kurzentschlossen doch ein C-64 (wie anders wäre mein Weg wohl sonst gelaufen? ). Mein bester Schulkamerad hatte schon vor mir einen, aber in meiner Nachbarschaft war ich wohl einer der Ersten.

Eines meiner ersten Spiele, noch auf Datasette. *breeeePffiep*





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OZpqcNBmctA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Das war ein absolut glorreicher Sommer. Der Keller voll mit uns Kindern, und wir spielten die Hölle aus Summer Games. 8 Spieler gleichzeitig , äh, also meist nacheinander, aber es ging um Gold!!! 
Klein Schwesterherz steckte mir letztens wie fies das war, dass sie damals nie mitspielen durfte. Na logisch, wenn die Bude mit uns "Großen" voll war! Mädels wie Jungs, absolut angefixt. 

Die Phase ging dann schnell vorbei. Schätze, spätestens Weihnachten zogen die Anderen nach und man spielte für sich? Ein ähnliches Gefühl von Miteinander hatte ich dann erst wieder mit meinen ersten MMOs.
Aber doch nie wieder so intensiv, wie ein gutes Dutzend Kinder die übereinander auf den Möbeln turnen und den Fernseher anschreien.


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2022)

Ich mag es ja eigentlich nicht slb79 zu korrigieren, aber ... naja - eigentlich schon!  

Der korrekte Titel von Riddle of Master Lu lautet: Ripley's Believe It or Not!: The Riddle of Master Lu

Es gibt u.a. in Los Angeles ein Museum von Ripley's Believe It or Not, https://www.ripleys.com/

Wie dem auch sei, Riddle of Master Lu muss (!) man eigentlich gespielt haben, sonst kann man hier schwerlich einen Retrogamer-Stammtisch initiieren. Wirklich schade ist eigentlich nur, dass ScummVM (noch?) kein Support für das Spiel bietet.

Ansonsten bin ich auch in der güldenen Ära des Heimcomputers aufgewachsen. Mein Onkel hatte einen C64 wo er mich ans Zocken rangeführt hat, damals natürlich auch noch mit Datasette. Später bekam ich dann meinen 286er mit EGA-Grafikkarte aus Altbeständen der Treuhand, aber mit einem Farbmonitor. Der war Gold wert: mein bester Kumpel hatte zwar einen 286er mit VGA, aber nur S/W Monitor - der hat bei Prince of Persia alle Tränke auswendig gelernt weil er sonst nicht wusste was Gift und was Heiltrank ist.   

Später hatte ein Kumpel einen 486er, seine Oma war gestorben und er hat geerbt, und er war damit der König. Wir müssen 12-13 Jahre alt gewesen sein, er hatte Mortal Kombat, Wing Commander [...]. Der Hammer. Gut, mein Kind würde ich heute mit 12j nicht unbedingt MK, Doom etc. spielen lassen, aber damals war die Welt eben noch ein wenig besser ... und bunter ... und toller.

1995 hatte ich dann Jugendweihe, hier gabs Geld und ich hab mich dann mit o.g. Onkel in Kreuzberg (!) bei Escom verabredet, bin also mit 14j und viel zu viel Geld mit Öffentlichen (!!) durch Berlin gegurkt und hab mir dann einen Pentium I mit 90 Mhz gekauft.  

Der Rest ist dann Geschichte aber ... Rückblickend würde ich schon sagen dass die Zeit am 286er verdammt toll war, klar, später kamen LAN-Parties wo man uns bis zu einer Woche nicht mehr gesehen hat, aber das damals, mit Wörterbüchern vor einem 286er ohne Internet, Police & Space-Quest lief ... das sind Erinnerungen die ich niemals nie vergessen werde! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich weiß noch wie wir immer verloren haben bei Police Quest direkt am Anfang. Warum? Weil man zweimal (!) ums Auto laufen musste, in den Kofferraum (trunk) schauen musste und erst dann vom Hof fahren durfte. Vor allem, alle die, die SQ und PQ gespielt haben, waren damals die Götter im Englisch-Unterricht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich mag es ja eigentlich nicht slb79 zu korrigieren, aber ... naja - eigentlich schon!
> 
> Der korrekte Titel von Riddle of Master Lu lautet: Ripley's Believe It or Not!: The Riddle of Master Lu


In der Tat. Shame on me. ^^


Rabowke schrieb:


> Es gibt u.a. in Los Angeles ein Museum von Ripley's Believe It or Not, https://www.ripleys.com/
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, Riddle of Master Lu muss (!) man eigentlich gespielt haben, sonst kann man hier schwerlich einen Retrogamer-Stammtisch initiieren. Wirklich schade ist eigentlich nur, dass ScummVM (noch?) kein Support für das Spiel bietet.


Ah, da spricht ein Kenner. Scheinst doch ab und an einen ordentlichen Geschmack zu zeigen. 

Aber das Spiel kriegt man doch über DOSBOX/D-FEND gut zum Laufen...


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2022)

Wir haben ja schon festgestellt das wir häufiger nicht einer Meinung sind, beim Thema Spiele, vor allem die Klassiker, dann doch eher ein Herz und eine Seele sind!


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (17. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir haben ja schon festgestellt das wir häufiger nicht einer Meinung sind, beim Thema Spiele, vor allem die Klassiker, dann doch eher ein Herz und eine Seele sind!


----------



## arrgh (17. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, Riddle of Master Lu muss (!) man eigentlich gespielt haben, sonst kann man hier schwerlich einen Retrogamer-Stammtisch initiieren.


Hoho steile These. Ob sich diese abenteuerliche Prämisse auch durch einen gewissen Gehalt an Ojektivität auszeichnet, wäre für mich von großem Interesse 😁


Rabowke schrieb:


> .Gut, mein Kind würde ich heute mit 12j nicht unbedingt MK, Doom etc. spielen lassen,


Ich kann mich noch lebhaft daran erinnern, wie MK zu seiner Erscheinungszeit als "realistischer Tötungssimulator" im Pausenhof gehandelt wurde und wie man mit gedämpfter Stimme darüber sprach... Schöne Zeiten 😂


Rabowke schrieb:


> aber damals war die Welt eben noch ein wenig besser ... und bunter ... und toller.


Ja... Ja... Und ja!


----------



## Rabowke (17. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Hoho steile These. Ob sich diese abenteuerliche Prämisse auch durch einen gewissen Gehalt an Ojektivität auszeichnet, wäre für mich von großem Interesse 😁


Klappern gehört zum Handwerk ... hab ich gehört, und keine Diskussion und Austausch ohne "steile These", hm? 

Fairerweise muss ich sagen, dass ich Riddle of Lu damals nicht die Beachtung geschenkt habe, die der Titel verdient hat und hier sicherlich objektiv an die Sache rangehe, komplizierter wäre es sicherlich bei Monkey Island I und, wenn wir schon über diskussionswürdige Spiele sprechen: Loom.



> Ich kann mich noch lebhaft daran erinnern, wie MK zu seiner Erscheinungszeit als "realistischer Tötungssimulator" im Pausenhof gehandelt wurde und wie man mit gedämpfter Stimme darüber sprach... Schöne Zeiten 😂


Ich hab letztens, ich weiß gar nicht in welchem Kontext, ein Rückblick des Franchises gesehen. Damals gings heiß her, vor allem in Amerika (!) wurde hier vom Verfall der Jugend sogar in den abendlichen Nachrichten berichtet.

Ah ... Geistesblitz, war die Dokumentation auf Netflix, die ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen kann: https://www.netflix.com/de/title/81019087


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (17. Januar 2022)

Ich nehme mal den Puck auf und kontere Loosas "*Summer Games"* mit dem *"Winter Sports"* für den Außenseiter Spectrum ZX . In Deutschland war und ist der ZX eher eine Nische. Der C64 wurde merklich für Spieler konzipiert. Die AMIGA Jünger, wie auch ich einer war, haben die harte Arbeit Commodores an der Entwicklung von Sound und Grafikchips, kurze Zeit später sehr zu schätzen gewusst 
Aber zurück zum ZX...der hing hier nämlich dezent hinterher. Nichtsdestotrotz, dürfte "*Winter Games"* Mitte der 80er für heimelige Stimmung in vielen Jugendzimmern gesorgt haben.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JL8YtRw339o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Die Bilder sind aus dem eigenen Bestand:


----------



## arrgh (17. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Klappern gehört zum Handwerk ... hab ich gehört, und keine Diskussion und Austausch ohne "steile These", hm?





Rabowke schrieb:


> Ah ... Geistesblitz, war die Dokumentation auf Netflix, die ich übrigens wärmstens empfehlen kann: https://www.netflix.com/de/title/81019087


Danke für die Erinnerung! Ist schon länger auf meiner Liste, allerdings irgendwann in Vergessenheit geraten...

Ich bin ja scheinbar quasi das Baby dieser Runde, die einzigen Summer und Winter Games mit denen ich Berührungspunkte hatte, waren nämlich jene auf dem Amiga. Allerdings hat sich mir die Faszination für diese Art von Spielen nie wirklich erschlossen. Mit einem Wort: Laaaangweilig 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2ynqGRZrDgg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=THhYAyJPMHI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



An den Biathlon erinnere ich mich allerdings gerne zurück. Das Massakrieren der Joysticks war urkomisch


----------



## arrgh (17. Januar 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich hab letztens, ich weiß gar nicht in welchem Kontext, ein Rückblick des Franchises gesehen. Damals gings heiß her, vor allem in Amerika (!) wurde hier vom Verfall der Jugend sogar in den abendlichen Nachrichten berichtet.


Ja, aus heutiger Sicht total belustigend:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6jdBJYR8SJk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lhwM3ZMTCR0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (17. Januar 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum ZX...der hing hier nämlich dezent hinterher. Nichtsdestotrotz, dürfte "*Winter Games"* Mitte der 80er für heimelige Stimmung in vielen Jugendzimmern gesorgt haben.


Da musste man einiges mehr Fantasie mitbringen. Ein Nachbar hatte so ein ZX. Es blieb bei einer einmaligen Demonstration. Nicht wirklich so dolle zum Zocken? (immer noch Welten besser als mein Atari davor ^^)

Winter Games war auch immer mein Favorit, aber das kam erst später. California Games und World Games gehören natürlich auch in die Riege. Surfen und Baumstammwerfen! Äh, und gab es nicht auch irgendwas mit Steinzeit, wo Hammerwerfen mit der eigenen Frau verübt wurde? (*)

Und Circus Games (?). Ich weiß nichtmal, ob es wirklich gut war, aber einen Amiga hatte ich nie und bei anderem Nachbarn von der Grafikpracht völlig von den Socken.  


(*) Ahja, Caveman Ughlympics. Frauenwerfen ist die erste Disziplin @3:15. 
Im Intro wird sie, glaube ich, mit Keule von der Teilnahme überzeugt und abgeschleppt.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qw_vCJVgFhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (17. Januar 2022)

Apropos, da fällt mir Mario Bros auf Atari 2600(!) ein. Damit hatten wir uns damals auch die Nächte um die Ohren geschlagen, bis das Netzteil überhitzte. Für das System bot das beeindruckenden Umfang. Und Co-op. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GouYMH1K4nE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich war trotzdem neidisch auf meinen Kumpel, der hatte ein Vectrex!
Im Vergleich war das - bombastisch. Arcade für zu Hause.

Da gab es keinerlei Pixel. Zu Zeiten von Atari VCS, knackscharfe Grafik! Der Bildschirm war die Konsole (und tragbar genug um auch im Bett heimlich zu zocken). Ok, es war ein Vektorskop, das heißt man bekam nur einfarbige Linien. Und wahrscheinlich einen stolzen Preis. Aber scharf und sogar erstes 3D - in den frühen 80'ern! Als Ersatz zu Farben gab es zu jedem Modul eine farbige Folie zum draufstecken; als Kompromiss sehr überzeugend (keine Pixel!).
Noch ein Herausstellungsmerkmal: wenn kein Modul im Schacht steckte startete das eingebaute Minestorm/Asteroids.
Trotz technischer Innovationen und erstem Erfolg kam es leider genau rechtzeitig zum Videogames-Crash, überlebte nur zwei Jahre und war ein Millionengrab. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ijc6afTifqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ich hatte mir schon vor ewig eine auf Ebay ersteigert  , läuft auch noch (ein Kondensator fiept etwas). Hm, ich sollte mal einen zweiten Controller ausfindig machen und das auf Arbeit mitbringen, das kracht sicher. 

/edit: the fuck?! Für das Teil gab es sogar einen Lightpen und ein 3D-Headset. Frühe 80'er!  

/edit2:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hmmm. 
Ich glaub' ich suche mir was verrotztes. Scheiß Einschweiß-Mint-Bewertungszeug, wie das auch nochmal hieß.

/edit3: Damn! Erschwingliches gibt es mittlerweile nur noch als Nachbau! Passender Formfaktor. Aber der Verkäufer warnt, dass Analogstick (? the !?) da nicht funktioniert. Gibt eh kaum ein Spiel dafür und besser als 60k.
Historian hat nicht gelogen, die Gemeinde ist immer noch aktiv. Ein Nachbau-Controller, so eben auf Lager. *impressed*


----------



## Loosa (18. Januar 2022)

Ich hab mir jetzt einen geordert. 









						Vectrex Controller Arcade Game System Joystick Gamepad Control Pad Panel Console  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vectrex Controller Arcade Game System Joystick Gamepad Control Pad Panel Console at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



					www.ebay.com
				



Wird etwas dauern, weil das Einzelanfertigungen sind. Dafür scheinen das aber hochwertige Nachbauten zu sein.
Der bietet diesen Service für alle möglichen Systeme.


----------



## arrgh (19. Januar 2022)

Währenddessen in* Siedler III*...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die sechste Mission der Asiatenkampagne lässt mich verzweifeln.  Das ist auch tatsächlich die erste Mission bislang, in welcher der Gegner einem Massen an Soldaten entgegenschleudert. Ich war einfach zu langsam und habe dem Gegner alle Zeit der Welt gelassen, gute Argumente für seinen Verbleib zu finden. Nun versuche ich es mit einem Bollwerk der Marke "Helms Klamm", um in der Zwischenzeit die Goldlager füllen zu können... mal sehen.

Abgesehen davon bin ich nach wie vor sehr angetan von Siedler III, auch wenn ich die logistischen Aspekte aus den vorherigen Teilen doch stark vermisse. Aber egal, der Wuselfaktor war noch nie so massiv präsent wie in Teil 3 bzw. 4 und, im Grunde genommen, zählt ja nur das


----------



## arrgh (22. Januar 2022)

Hier ein äußerst ausführlicher und sehenswerter Videobeitrag zu *Monkey Island*. Die restlichen Videos auf diesem Kanal sind übrigens auch sehr empfehlenswert.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9F9ahZQ7oP0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (23. Januar 2022)

Bin ich der Einzige, der sich diese herrlichen CD-Menüs zurückwünscht? 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w46sopiEeQY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=197FuJ7RNxg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MlK94Nb1cVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xblLNQ00mis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und hier eine kleine Hommage an die gute alte Heft-CD... Hach:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NZKZjC3C46g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (23. Januar 2022)

Ja, ich habe auch noch das ein oder andere CD-Beilage-Schätzchen. Müsste eigentlich mal probieren ob man die Demos noch unter Win10 lauffähig machen kann.

Edit: Unter Win 10 geht es standardmäßig leider nicht. An skurrile Werbung ( TV Shop) war aber leicht ranzukommen, halt ne avi. Datei


----------



## arrgh (24. Januar 2022)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe auch noch das ein oder andere CD-Beilage-Schätzchen.


Wunderbar. Müsste auch noch die eine oder andere hier herumliegen haben, natürlich im Jewel Case.

Diese Bezeichnung der Demo-CDs als "Wundertüten" finde ich irgendwie sehr passend. Es wurden ja, neben den Demos, auch noch massig viele Karten bzw. Missionen für die unzähligen Strategiespiele von damals mitgeliefert, also Age of Empires, Command & Conquer und Konsorten. Die wurden natürlich alle gespielt. Schön.

Die lebhafteste Erinnerung habe ich in Bezug auf die Demo von GTA 1. Da konnte man die erste Mission spielen, allerdings nur im Rahmen eines Zeitlimits. Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, durfte man da lediglich fünf Minuten lang herumprobieren, was dazu führte, dass man mit Freunden eine Highscore-Jagd veranstaltete: Wer innerhalb der fünf Minuten die meisten Punkte sammeln konnte, also die meiste Zerstörung anrichten konnte, der hatte gewonnen


----------



## Loosa (24. Januar 2022)

Etwas Retro, weil auch schon lange genug her. 

Mein Kollege veranstaltete damals jährlich einen Zockerabend für seine Jungs. Wir Erwachsenen brachten mit, was die Hardware hergab (als Filmstudio so einiges ). Für Snacks wurde gesorgt. Ansonsten hieß es einen ganzen Tag lang nach Herzenslust zocken! Altersklasse 6-14?
Die Einladungen waren jedes Jahr heiß begehrt und die Parties legendär. 

Besser als Weihnachten (aus Zockersicht)! Ich weiß noch, wie ich in einem Meer kleiner Persönchen stand und alle wollten etwas (guck mal, hilf mal, komm mal). Wir hatten einen hydraulischen Stuhl für X-Wing, ColinMcRae im Multiplayer, Flipper und alles mögliche.

Was ein Erlebnis! Auch wenn die Kleinen dann irgendwann überfordert, müde und knatschig wurden. Worth it.  
(Und dann konnte man sie ja wieder abgeben.)


----------



## arrgh (24. Januar 2022)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch, wie ich in einem Meer kleiner Persönchen stand und alle wollten etwas (guck mal, hilf mal, komm mal).


Das hört sich schrecklich und herzallerliebst zugleich an! 


Loosa schrieb:


> Die Einladungen waren jedes Jahr heiß begehrt und die Parties legendär.


Diese grandiosen Zockerparties vergisst man nicht so schnell. Die werden noch wochenlang davon auf dem Schulhof geschwärmt haben


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (25. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Wunderbar. Müsste auch noch die eine oder andere hier herumliegen haben, natürlich im Jewel Case.
> 
> Diese Bezeichnung der Demo-CDs als "Wundertüten" finde ich irgendwie sehr passend. Es wurden ja, neben den Demos, auch noch massig viele Karten bzw. Missionen für die unzähligen Strategiespiele von damals mitgeliefert, also Age of Empires, Command & Conquer und Konsorten. Die wurden natürlich alle gespielt. Schön.




Hab mal eine Handvoll ausprobiert.
Beilagen CD`s so ab 2002 scheinen auch unter Win10 noch zu recht gut zu funktionieren. Teilweise "orgelt" bei den älteren CD-Roms mein Laufwerk mit höllischer Lautstärke.
Unter Win*XP, *falls man es zur Verfügung hat*,* funktionieren bei mir einige Demos der 96er CD-Rom noch. Das Ganze Ist heute aber auch technisch eine kleine Wundertüte. Bei manchen versagt die Tonausgabe, bei anderen Demos streikt die Grafik. 
Sierras  " Mission Critical" zB. funzte überraschend problemlos.
Wer da noch "Arbeit" reinstecken möchte, nur zu


----------



## arrgh (25. Januar 2022)

Hier lassen sich übrigens ein paar alte Heft-CDs sowie alte Ausgaben mehrerer Spielemagazine runterladen.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Hier lassen sich übrigens ein paar alte Heft-CDs sowie alte Ausgaben mehrerer Spielemagazine runterladen.


Stark. Wieso bekommt es PCG selbst nicht auf die Reihe uralte Ausgaben online zu stellen? Ein Paar Punkte wegen Zensur eben schwärzen und gut ist.

Danke für den Link. Da hab ich ja mal was Feines zum Schmökern.


----------



## arrgh (25. Januar 2022)

Habe mir ein paar Gameplay-Videos zu Gta 1 angesehen, um die Erinnerungen etwas aufzufrischen und ich muss sagen: Da hätte ich heute noch Bock drauf. 

Keine Ahnung was es genau ist, aber der erste Teil versprüht einen ganz eigenen Charme. Allerdings war der Schwierigkeitsgrad auch nicht gerade niedrig angesetzt, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Durchgespielt habe ich es jedenfalls nie.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WL_zBE28LUs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Gab es diese Cutscenes auch in der PC-Version? An die erinnere ich mich überhaupt nicht...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8MWvlp5Hidc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Loosa (25. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein Paar Punkte wegen Zensur eben schwärzen und gut ist.


Das wäre auf jeden Fall netter Fan-Service. In der PCG-Kiosk-App wurden mal einige der Retro-Ausgaben als PDFs veröffentlicht (der erste Jahrgang?) und kann man kostenlos lesen. Aber dann wurde nie mehr weitergemacht. Naja, ich fand's cool, hatte mir aber doch nur die Erstausgabe angeguckt.

Als Webangebot könnte die ganze Werbung im Heft ein Problem sein, oder eventuell abgelaufene Bildrechte. Jedes Heft händisch darauf abzuklopfen lohnt wohl kaum. Irgendwas war, von wegen mehr Aufwand als nur Scannen.
Vielleicht was für's Online-Abo! So ein Vollarchiv stärkt doch auch die Marke (siehe Spiegel und NYT).


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. Januar 2022)

Heute gibt's einen neuen Beitrag aus der Rubrik "Der Sauerlandboy schwelgt in alten Gamer-Zeiten". 

Ein weiteres Spiel das mich in meinen frühen Jahren als PCler sehr fasziniert hat ist ein besonderer Origin-Klassiker aus dem Bereich der isometrischen 3rd-Person-Shooter: *Crusade - No Remorse*.

Die seinerzeit äußerst ansehnlichen SVGA-Levels stachen mit einer tollen Detailverliebtheit und teils bildschirmfüllenden Explosionen - die meinen DX2/66 ab und an auch mal in die Knie zwangen  - heraus. Der Titelheld wurde in 8-Achsen-Richtungen gesteuert und vermochte langsam voranzuschreiten bzw. zu rennen, zu knien, sich seitlich abzurollen oder auch zu hüpfen. Mit diesem Bewegungsrepertoire war der Kämpfer in roter Rüstung zu weit mehr als nur sturer Ballerei fähig, es galten auch Hindernisse zu überwinden und Deckungen zu nutzen. Daneben war es auch notwendig die Umgebung der jeweiligen Levels genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen, denn neben Munition und auflesbaren Alternativwaffen mussten auch Key-Cards gefunden oder Computer-Terminals bedient werden, z.B. um automatische Überwachungssysteme zu deaktivieren, dem Feind mit den seinen eigenen Stationsgeschützen zu schlagen, versteckte Zugänge zu öffnen oder Teleport-Stationen zu nutzen. Ein schneller Abzug war hier also nur die halbe Miete, auch Köpfchen war durchaus gefragt.

Ich hab mich seinerzeit durch die PCG-Demo zum ersten Level in das Spiel verliebt. Die deutsche Vertonung war top, der Soundtrack mega, das Gameplay an sich schlicht große Klasse. Die USK meinte es mit der deutschen Verkaufsversion von *Crusader - No Remorse* (und auch dessen Nachfolger* No Regret*) allerdings nicht so gut, so ziemlich jede sichtbare Härte des Original wurde entfernt. Das machte die Spiele zwar nicht schlechter, doch trotz Zensur war es weiterhin nur für Erwachsene zugänglich. Zum Glück gabs zügig Uncut-Patches die die Spiele in den Ur-Zustand versetzten, und ja, für damalige Verhältnisse waren die Crusaders ziemlich brutal. Gegner wurden abgefackelt, gegrillt, vaporisiert, zu Klump geschossen, badeten in großen Blutlachen und konnten sogar bei manipulierten Teleportern hinterher so enden wie der arme Affe in Cronenbergs *Die Fliege*. Mahlzeit! 

Schade dass nach Teil 2 nichts mehr kam, ein drittes Spiel war geplant - sogar in 3D -, doch daraus wurde nichts mehr. Actioner dieser Art in diesem klassischen Look würde ich mir heute gerne zurückwünschen.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YyKLuy5q62A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rUnvNTvHMnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (26. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ein weiteres Spiel das mich in meinen frühen Jahren als PCler sehr fasziniert hat ist ein besonderer Origin-Klassiker aus dem Bereich der isometrischen 3rd-Person-Shooter: *Crusade - No Remorse*.


Der Soundtrack pumpt ja ordentlich!  Habe sogleich mal nachgeschaut, wie viel man für Crusader auf GoG so haben mag und dabei festgestellt... beide Teile befinden sich bereits in meiner Bibliothek


----------



## Bast3l (26. Januar 2022)

Ohja mit dem Silencer habe ich auch viele Nachmittage vor, während oder nach den Hausaufgaben verbracht 

Atmosphärisch traf und trifft das Spiel genau meinen Nerv. Sollte es mal wieder spielen (gab es mal bei Origin umsonst afaik) ich fürchte nur die Steuerung o_0

Ansonsten läuft der Soundtrack auch noch regelmäßig bei mir im Auto ^^


----------



## arrgh (26. Januar 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> ich fürchte nur die Steuerung o_0


Ja... diesen Aspekt scheint man beim nostalgischen Schwelgen immer wieder kategorisch auszublenden   

Übrigens: Vor kurzem hat man bei GoG das gute alte *Soccer Kid* in den Katalog aufgenommen, zur Zeit auch noch im Angebot. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lBT_OauQH64

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (29. Januar 2022)

Bin gerade über dieses unterhaltsame "Behind the scenes" zu Red Alert 2 gestolpert, welches ich euch nicht vorenthalten kann. Schon allein wegen Tanya... Oh Gott, Tanya 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zutacKYufKg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Bin gerade über dieses unterhaltsame "Behind the scenes" zu Red Alert 2 gestolpert, welches ich euch nicht vorenthalten kann. Schon allein wegen Tanya... Oh Gott, Tanya
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gebe zu dass ich RE2 nie gespielt hab, irgendwie war das etwas ZU abgedreht, selbst für C&C-Verhältnisse.


----------



## arrgh (29. Januar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gebe zu dass ich RE2 nie gespielt hab, irgendwie war das etwas ZU abgedreht, selbst für C&C-Verhältnisse.


Ja, definitiv abgedreht  Ich habs einmal durchgespielt und seitdem nie mehr angefasst. Bin einfach nie so recht mit dem RA-Universum warm geworden, C&C war für mich immer GDI und NOD. Und Kane. Vor allem Kane.

Kane liiiiiives!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DZrGIIIBhNg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (29. Januar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Ja, definitiv abgedreht  Ich habs einmal durchgespielt und seitdem nie mehr angefasst. Bin einfach nie so recht mit dem RA-Universum warm geworden, C&C war für mich immer GDI und NOD. Und Kane. Vor allem Kane.
> 
> Kane liiiiiives!
> 
> ...


Selbst RE1 - mein liebstes C&C - war nicht ganz so Over the Top, denn trotz beispielsweise eigenwilliger Interpretationen wie die des Albert Einsteins hatte der Kampf Allierte vs. Stalin noch eine Grundbasis von Ernsthaftigkeit. Ab RE2 wars mir aber ZU durchgeknallt.


----------



## arrgh (29. Januar 2022)

Ein weiteres unvergessliches Spielerlebnis hatte ich mit *UFO: Enemy Unknown. *

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​
Mein Bruder hatte mir damals eines Tages am Frühstückstisch in theatralischer Art und Weise angekündigt, dass er uns das beste Spiel "ever" besorgt habe und dass wir es uns abends ansehen würden. In der Schule hatte ich dann permanent Kopfkino und wäre beinahe vor lauter Ungeduld geplatzt. Und schließlich war es soweit. Da saßen wir nun im dunklen Kämmerlein vor unserem leuchtenden Amiga-Monitor und dann das:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Frm1sNtFPPg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Oh boy, das ging sowas von unter die Haut. Bislang war mir kein Spiel untergekommen, das eine solch bedrohliche Atmosphäre heraufzubeschwören in der Lage war. Man hatte es bei UFO einfach kongenial verstanden, dem Spieler ein permanentes Gefühl des Ausgesetzt-seins und der Unterlegenheit zu vermitteln, sei es durch das unbarmherzige Gameplay, die unheimliche musikalische Untermalung oder die fantastischen Artworks.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=VdEXIBNPJsw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umso größer war dann die Freude bzw. Erleichterung, wenn mal ein Einsatz nicht komplett in die Hose ging und man womöglich ohne nennenswerte Verluste einen Terror-Angriff der Aliens aufhalten konnte... was mir ehrlich gesagt nicht oft gelang. Aber auch abseits des intensiven Kampfgeschehens konnte mich das Spiel konstant fesseln, etwa dann, wenn man die geborgenen Leichnahme der Außerirdischen studieren ließ und die abschließenden Autopsieberichte nur so von grauenhaften Erkenntnissen und Einsichten strotzten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann dieses befriedigende Gefühl, das sich langsam ausbreitete, wenn schon so manches an Alien-Technologie erforscht war und man dementsprechend dem Feind, dank neuer Waffen und Rüstungen, endlich die Stirn bieten konnte, ohne dabei einen Soldaten nach dem anderen zu verlieren - Grandios! Allerdings, so großartig dieses Spiel auch war und ist... Ich habe es nie fertig gespielt 
Beim letzten Anlauf vor weiß Gott wieviel Jahren war ich auch ziemlich gut unterwegs, allerdings dauert dieses Spiel einfach ewig. Und wenn ich mich recht entsinne, war die Amiga-Version auch noch mit einschneidenden Bugs behaftet, die den Spielfortschritt unmöglich machen konnten. Naja, irgendwann werde ich mich der Sache erneut stellen, dann aber mit Open Xcom.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=oxlRQGnGaDo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (31. Januar 2022)

Hach ja, die Petra und der T-Day. Wunderbar.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B3B46wI2QBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s5VKBG8enSs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (2. Februar 2022)

Übrigens, so spielt sich *Tiberian Sun* heute:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Hw1hdFobH7s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AWuqpIOUEkM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Schön zu sehen, dass die Community diese Perle weiterhin pflegt


----------



## arrgh (4. Februar 2022)

Ein wirklich schöner Videobeitrag zum Thema Retrogaming von Behaind:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-7rFmkNzLy4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (5. Februar 2022)

Habe gerade soeben zwei interessante Entdeckungen gemacht:

Zum einen das Remake vom guten alten North & South! Habe weder was davon gehört noch gesehen, sieht aber nett aus. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ABqK3wFZqCk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Zum anderen dieses hübsche Spiel mit Pixelgrafik und meditativem Touch, in dem es einfach nur darum geht, eine Wohnung einzurichten.



> Unpacking is a zen game about the familiar experience of pulling possessions out of boxes and fitting them into a new home. Part block-fitting puzzle, part home decoration, you are invited to create a satisfying living space while learning clues about the life you’re unpacking. Over the course of eight house moves, you are given a chance to experience a sense of intimacy with a character you never see and a story you’re never told.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9OqJYcv-Cfg:12

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Februar 2022)

Es gibt GANZ wenige Spiele, die können einfach nicht altern. Akustisch nicht, und optisch sowieso nicht. Wie auch, wenn es nichtmal echte Spielgrafik gibt. 
Ein ewiger All-Time-Hit den ich immer wieder mal auspacke, den ich von vorne bis hinten auswendig kenne und der mich selbst heute noch zum Lachen bringt: *You don't know Jack* von 1998.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zxFhjah8piQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



YDKJ legt hier den Beweis vor dass mit einer kongenialen Vertonung alles andere fast schon nebensächlich ist. Gut, gilt natürlich nur innerhalb seines eigenen Genres, aber dieser betonte Minimalismus steht dem Spiel so oder so perfekt.
Ich favorisiere bis heute den ersten lokalisierten Teil, ab YKDJ 2 wurde es mit einem anderen Jack-Moderator (der mit seiner Audio-Darbietung maßlos übertreibt) nicht mehr so trocken-witzig wie mit dem Stimmgeber davor.
Immerhin, wenigstens auf den kleinen Cookie kann man sich verlassen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (5. Februar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Zum einen das Remake vom guten alten North & South! Habe weder was davon gehört noch gesehen, sieht aber nett aus. Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hammer !😍

Hab davon bislang auch noch absolut nichts mitbekommen, sieht aber interessant aus. 😉


----------



## Vordack (5. Februar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Hammer !😍
> 
> Hab davon bislang auch noch absolut nichts mitbekommen, sieht aber interessant aus. 😉



Also mit N&S bin ich quasi groß geworden.... weiß nicht wie oft ich das Original gespielt habe.

Habe das Remake kurz gezockt aber die Begeisterungswelle wie früher blieb aus. Liegt aber zum großen Teil an mir  Für mich ist die Erinnerung meist schöner


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. Februar 2022)

Da fand ich die Original-Grafik damals aber deutlich charmanter.


----------



## arrgh (6. Februar 2022)

Angeregt durch meine aktuelle Begeisterung für die 80er TV-Serie "Tripods" ist mir ein entsprechendes Spiel dazu eingefallen, nämlich *Jeff Wayne's War of the Worlds*. Habe damals ein kleines Preview dazu in der PC Action gelesen und mir dabei gedacht, dass das interessant werden könnte. Allerdings hatte ich nie die Gelegenheit, es anzuspielen.

Und nun sehe ich zum ersten mal Gameplay-Material davon und muss sagen: Boah, ist das hässlich... Herrlich! Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=k8U0SOJdDos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Ach, und wer ist dieser Jeff Wayne gleich nochmal?


----------



## McDrake (6. Februar 2022)

Ich find, dass das ganz ok ausschaut.
C&C in grün


----------



## Loosa (6. Februar 2022)

Der Typ hat sich in's Zeug gelegt, mein Controller ist fertig.
Und hängt jetzt im Zoll. Da bin ich mal gespannt.   

Es hat definitiv kein CE. Aber es macht nicht mehr als Kontakte schließen. Der Nachbau von 40 Jahre alter Technik. Es sind Schalter. Und könnte trotzdem ganz einfach im Müll landen.


----------



## arrgh (9. Februar 2022)

Hui... *Abuse*!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eines dieser Spiele, die mächtig Eindruck bei mir hinterlassen konnten, allerdings sowas von schwierig waren, sodass man es irgendwann mal sein ließ. Kann mich noch gut an den hohen Stresspegel erinnern, den ich dabei hatte, als ich von einer Falle in die nächste stolperte 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=w7RaCJUwonA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Februar 2022)

Schon in den 1990ern hab ich virtuell gerne ne unruhige Kugel geschoben... Also Flipper-mäßig, versteht sich. 

Da gab es ja so einige Spiele due sich dafür anboten, u.a. *Pinball Fantasies, Extreme Pinball *oder* Psycho Pinball*. Die absolute Speerspitze unter den PC-Spieltischen war jedoch ohne Frage *Pro Pinball*. Mit dem Debüt-Flipper *The Web* begann nämlich eine neue Ära:
Ultrarealistische Render-Optik, absolut authentische Kugel-Physik und mega-coole LCD-Video Modes. Nebenbei lieferte das Spiel einen tollen rockigen Soundtrack ab. 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpLkc5fKqdU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (12. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Schon in den 1990ern hab ich virtuell gerne ne unruhige Kugel geschoben... Also Flipper-mäßig, versteht sich.



Das einzige Flipperspiel, das ich auf dem PC gespielt habe, war *3D Pinball Space Cadet*. Kennt wohl jeder, nehme ich an 

Wusstet ihr aber, dass das damals bloß ne Demo war?





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GIKUhvdjAJY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (13. Februar 2022)

Dinos gehen immer. Umso besser, wenn das Ganze auch noch mit Flashback-artigem Gameplay kombiniert wird: 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vhq4BrcZS90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



*Bermuda Syndrome* war ein echt unterhaltsames Spiel, mit hübscher Grafik und nettem B-Movie-Unterton.


----------



## arrgh (13. Februar 2022)

Das sieht ja interessant aus... Age of Empires in Pixelgrafik!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nSGXMCTvivE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z-oA0fbyAjA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Bast3l (14. Februar 2022)

https://www.pcgamer.com/check-out-t...BvtFH-wn3PvIlyBUo8vWG0mTTbla8w1BoFTUsiyqwKNFE

Passt eventuell hier her


----------



## arrgh (14. Februar 2022)

Bast3l schrieb:


> https://www.pcgamer.com/check-out-t...BvtFH-wn3PvIlyBUo8vWG0mTTbla8w1BoFTUsiyqwKNFE
> 
> Passt eventuell hier her


Oh wow, das sieht ja mal grandios aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich kann mich noch gut an die Werbeseiten zu *Deathtrap Dungeon* erinnern, die haben mich ziemlich neugierig gemacht 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier nochmals zum Ausdrucken und Einrahmen :




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmals Edit: Mir fällt gerade auf, dass das Motiv der Domina recht oft zur Bewerbung von Videospielen herangezogen wurde...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (20. Februar 2022)

Da kriegt man doch tatsächlich wieder ein wenig Lust, es zum weiß Gott wievielten Male durchzuspielen





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zX5AHYZ5NJM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Februar 2022)

Die 1990er waren reich an Arcarde-Racern. *Need for Speed* etablierte fixe Rennen mit Edelschlitten und Spitzengrafik, *Bleifuss* machte seinem Namen alle Ehre und bei *Road Rash* wusste man nicht ob das Highspeed-Brettern auf 2 Rädern oder die Prügelattacken mehr Spaß machten... So richtig Fun machte mir persönlich allerdings ein ganz anderer Kandidat: *Destruction Derb*y.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kKE4h2IqVLw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Neben normalen Rundenrennen war die totale Zerschrottung der Konkurrenz natürlich das Kernstück des Spiels, und für seine Zeit hatte das Spiel auch ein recht gutes Schadensmodell. Schade dass sowas heutzutage nur noch eine Randerscheinung in Racern ist, so fand ich die Derbys in *Dirt Showdown* - insbesondere auf der erhöhten Plattform - unheimlich spaßig. Glaube der einzige 100%-DD-Ableger im Geiste wäre akuell *Wreckfest*.


----------



## arrgh (20. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die 1990er waren reich an Arcarde-Racern.


War niemals ein großer Liebhaber von Rennspielen und habe dementsprechend nicht sonderlich viele gespielt, aber wenn es eines gab, das ich in sehr guter Erinnerung behalten habe, dann ist das *pod*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kVFI3xeytCs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Endzeitszenario, knackiger Schwierigkeitsgrad, unheimlicher Industrial-Soundtrack und beinahe schon grotesk-hässliche Rennpisten sowie Fahrzeuge... genau meine Kragenweite. Das Spiel konnte mich nächtelang vor dem Bildschirm fesseln und den Soundtrack höre ich heute noch gern.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=kvQUIgMwZ0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2022)

*POD* fand ich auch nicht schlecht, aber irgendwie hat mir gerade bei diesem Spiel die Dauermotivation gefehlt. Teilweise mochte ich auch das Streckendesign nicht besonders. Erst mit *Dethkarz* hab ich meinr Liebe zu (Action) Racern mit SciFi-Setting wiederentdeckt.


----------



## arrgh (21. Februar 2022)

Mir ist noch ein Rennspiel mit futuristischem Setting eingefallen, das ich damals eine Zeit lang recht gern gespielt habe, nämlich *Motorhead*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ow2YTBEGN70

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Und wieder mal ist es der Soundtrack, der dabei besondere Erwähnung verdient  





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4Y6OkevauAQ:443

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Februar 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Mir ist noch ein Rennspiel mit futuristischem Setting eingefallen, das ich damals eine Zeit lang recht gern gespielt habe, nämlich *Motorhead*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Spiel gibt es sogar bei Steam... Allerdings nur als emulierte PS1-Version. 🙄


----------



## arrgh (21. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Allerdings nur als emulierte PS1-Version. 🙄





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldShatterhand (21. Februar 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Erst mit *Dethkarz* hab ich meinr Liebe zu (Action) Racern mit SciFi-Setting wiederentdeckt.


Hab ich gerade auf Steam nochmal gekauft und 40 Minuten gespielt. Läuft einwandfrei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2022)

Nach *The Riddle of Master Lu* - und knapp vor *The Secret of Monkey Island* - wohl mein liebstes Adventure für alle Zeiten:

*Gabriel Knight - The Sins of the Fathers*. 

Für mich deshalb so besonders weil es eines der ersten, wenn nicht gar *DAS* erste Erwachsenen-Adventure mit sehr düsterer Thematik war mit dem ich Mitte der 1990er in Kontakt gekommen bin. Mit den meisten Sierra-Titeln der komödiantischen oder Fantasy-betonten Art (*Space Quest*, *Kings Quest* und wie sie alle hießen) wurde ich nicht sonderlich warm, HIER war es anders. Ein ultraspannender Plot, sehr viele NPCs, haufenweise Dialoge und natürlich ein vorzüglicher Voice-Cast. Tim Curry, Leah Remini, Mark Hamill, Michael Dorn... Was besseres könnte man vors Mikro gar nicht kriegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im Stile früherer Horror-Slasher-Streifen wird jeder der vielen Story-Tage bedrückend eingeleitet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hauptdreh- und Angelpunkt: Gabriels Bücherladen mit welchem er sich - und seine noch erfolgsarme Schriftstellerkarriere - über Wasser zu halten versucht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bei investigativen Dialogen wechselt das Spiel in diese hübsche Portrait-Ansicht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wieder einer dieser Voodoo-Morde. Und unter Garantie nicht der letzte.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


New Orleans ist reich an vielen Schauplatzen. In der "Napoleon Bar" knüpft man nützliche Kontakte.

Zum 20-jährigem Jubiläum kam noch das gleichnamige Remake heraus. Moderner in der Optik und etwas bedienkomfortabler, aber ansonsten hält es sich 1:1 an die Urfassung. Nur die neuen Synchronsprecher können - so gut sie sich sonst eigentlich schlagen - nicht an das Niveau von Curry, Hamill und Co. anknüpfen. Für Kenner und Fans trotzdem kein Fehler sich diese Version mal anzusehen, und sei es nur rein zum Vergleich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (26. Februar 2022)

Wow, so sieht Graphik aus 😎
Warum werden die 320er Retrobilder eigentlich mit 1000er Auflösungen als Bilder gespeichert ? 😋🤣


----------



## arrgh (26. Februar 2022)

Ich hänge zur Zeit noch bei den Arcade-Racern im Scifi-Szenario. Mir ist nämlich noch ein weiteres Spiel aus dieser Sparte eingefallen, welches ich recht gern gespielt habe, auch wenn mir damals bloß die Demo davon zur Verfügung stand. Die Rede ist von *Jeff Gordon XS Racing*.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_aVEBrYNlkE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1-w49RTezb0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Der Herr @sauerlandboy79 scheint ja nahezu jedes Spiel aus vergangenen Tagen zu kennen und gespielt zu haben, dieser Prahlhans! Umso gespannter bin ich, ob er Kenntnis von diesem hier hat?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. Februar 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wow, so sieht Graphik aus 😎
> Warum werden die 320er Retrobilder eigentlich mit 1000er Auflösungen als Bilder gespeichert ? 😋🤣


Quellenabhängig. Kann ich auch nichts zu . ^^


arrgh schrieb:


> Der Herr @sauerlandboy79 scheint ja nahezu jedes Spiel aus vergangenen Tagen zu kennen und gespielt zu haben, dieser Prahlhans!


Ich habe vieles gespielt, kenne vieles und hab auch über vieles aus bzw. in dieser Zeit gelesen. Nur bei Sport-Titeln sollte man mich nicht fragen, das ist meine persönliche Gamer-Achillesverse. 


arrgh schrieb:


> Umso gespannter bin ich, ob er Kenntnis von diesem hier hat?


Ich... Ähm... Also...Puh...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (4. März 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Teilweise mochte ich auch das Streckendesign nicht besonders.


Der Sauerlandbube hat vollkommen recht. Ich habe nun POD auf allen Schwierigkeitsgraden durchgespielt und muss sagen: Dieses Streckendesign ist das Produkt eines Wahnsinnigen. Teilweise hatte ich das Gefühl, ich würde durch den Darm einer Mastsau rasen... Das Design ist so was von grotesk, psychedelisch, schmutzig, grob und kantig sowie podhässlich (höhö)!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dennoch... dennoch zieht es mich erneut in seinen Bann. Zwar kann ich bei Gott nicht verstehen, wie ich unzählige Nächte mit diesem Spiel verbringen konnte, aber was es so... "charmant" für mich gemacht hat, ist wieder spürbar. Es ist eben genau dieses Dreckige, dieses Grobe, dieses typische 90er Jahre-Feeling, das in so einem angenehmen Kontrast zu den weichgespülten und glattpolierten Spielen unserer heutigen Zeit steht. Ein Kommentar zu einem Gameplayvideo auf Youtube drückt wunderbar aus, was ich damit meine:



> Back to the golden era of dark games. When it felt like looking at a real alternative, dangerous, intense, immersive world through the screen of your desktop PC.



In der Gold Edition sind auch noch zusätzliche Strecken enthalten, wie ich gerade soeben herausgefunden habe. Sieht fast danach aus, als ob ich mich mit diesem Grafikgulasch noch ein Weilchen beschäftigen werden  Ach ja, habe ich bereits erwähnt, dass das Intro phänomenal ist? Wenn nicht: Es ist phänomenal!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ivf6WOc_zQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Edit: Die zusätzlichen Strecken sind noch schräger...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arrgh (6. März 2022)

Ja, er ist eine kontroverse Persönlichkeit. Nichtsdestotrotz höre ich ihm immer wieder gerne zu. Vor allem dann, wenn er über alte Spiele sinniert, erweist er sich als unterhaltsamer Geschichtenerzähler 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AeNGLhNM5Kk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (11. März 2022)

*Die by the Sword*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Na wenn das mal kein fantastisches Cover ist!

Ich wäre wohl nie auf dieses grandiose Spiel gestoßen, wenn es nicht mal in einer Ausgabe der PCA als Vollversion beigelegt worden wäre. DBTS war hart, dreckig und unheimlich motivierend... in gewisser Weise das Ur-Dark Souls, zumal jeder Kampf sehr herausfordernd sein konnte und die Levels mit Fallen vollgespickt waren. Das Schadenssystem sowie die Schwertführung waren für damalige Verhältnisse wirklich anspruchsvoll gestaltet, auch wenn ich wohl heute meine liebe Not mit der Steuerung hätte.

Unvergesslich bleibt mir vor allem der Arena-Modus, wo man Gegneranzahl und -art nach Belieben einstellen und somit regelrechte Orgien der Gewalt inszenieren konnte - der perfekte Stoff für unzählige "Turniere" mit Freunden an Samstagnachmittagen. Hach ja...





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pUMmvuwUSNw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IKcVJQlZOAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (12. März 2022)

Ich war zwar nie ein Fan von Lara Croft und habe auch bloß den allerersten Teil der Reihe angespielt, dennoch konnte mich diese ziemlich detailreiche Spielanalyse zu *Tomb Raider II* recht gut unterhalten:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9ygC1XfN-hg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. März 2022)

In meinem heutigen Beitrag steht den Planet Arrakis im Mittelpunkt. Auch genannt *Dune*. Der Wüstenplanet. 

Die nächsten Tage werde ich mir die neue cinematische Version von Regie-Wunderkind Denis Villeneuve antun, bin schon megaheiss drauf. Und wo ich darüber so nachdenke muss ich doch sagen dass ich die Romanvorlage von Frank Herbert zwar bis heute noch nicht kenne - sollte ich mal schleunigst ändern -, mich dafür aber mehrere Spiele die den Stoff adaptieren über die 1990er begleitet haben. *Dune 2* - sollte klar sein. Ein jeder RTS-Fan kam unmöglich daran vorbei, ebenso wenig am späteren Remake mit drei angehängten Nullen. 

SEHR spät kam ich hingegen mit dem ersten *Dune* (1992) von Cryo in Berührung, denke Ende der 1990er / Anfang der 2000er. Hatte das Glück an die multilinguale CD-Version zu kommen welches gar das komplette - und SEHR GROBKÖRNIGE - Original-Intro des David Lynch-Films vorweisen konnte.





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tkCQyKZllKY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hab mich seinerzeit mehr aus Neugier an das Spiel getraut - die damaligen Wertungen waren soweit ich mich erinnern kann eher (über)durchschnittlich -, fand aber sehr schnell Gefallen an der Spielidee. Es steckte viel Story darin, obwohl es gar kein Adventure war und man trotzdem viele Orte aufsuchen bzw. Dialoge führte. In erster Linie ging es darum die Macht über Arrakis zu erlangen, und das vorwiegend strategisch. Ziel war es Stück für Stück Gebietsabschnitte der Planetenkarte zu erobern, Spice zu gewinnen, Verbündete wie die Fremen für sich zu gewinnen  und seine Anlagen zu verteidigen. Mit weiterem Spielfortschritt entwickelte sich die Geschichte auch weiter und mündete irgendwann ins Film-deckende Finale.

Besondere Merkmale des Spiels:
- verlief mehr oder weniger in Echtzeit, gar mit Tag-/Nachtwechsel
- schöner Art-Style
- toller Soundtrack, in den Optionen konnte man u.a. frei wählen ob nur bestimmte Stücke abgespielt werden sollten oder jede Location/Aktion seinen vorbestimmten Track wiedergibt (mein Lieblingsthema ist/war das ab 9:36)





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FjHon6yg-r8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (18. März 2022)

Hach ja, mein allererstes Spiel, welches ich online gespielt habe: Team Fortress Classic! Was habe ich dieses Ding gesuchtet! Und ohne jetzt angeben zu wollen... als Medic und Engi habe ich die Server eine Zeit lang regelrecht dominiert! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q9nJLfjx7sA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Hier übrigens noch ein YT-Kanal, der sich aktuellem (!) Online-Gameplay aus TFC widmet.


----------



## arrgh (23. April 2022)

Eine schnelle Runde *Boulder Dash* geht immer 






						Boulder Dash ® - Classic
					

Boulder Dash Classic online game. Play it free on Boulder Dash ® - official website. Boulder Dash® is a trademark of BBG Entertainment GmbH



					boulder-dash.com


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (5. Juni 2022)

Schnell. Schneller. *Z*.

Das wäre ungefähr die kurze Version von "Das schnellste Spiel der goldenen RTS-Ära überhaupt". Denn tatsächlich waren sekundenschnelle (Re)Aktionen wichtiger wie nichts anderes in diesem Krieg zwischen blauen und roten, teilweise verkaterten Blechbuben. Basenbau? Braucht man nicht. Tank-Rush? Existiert im eigentlichen Sinne auch nicht. Sowie die Mission beginnt galt es die auf der Map umliegenden Fabriken blitzschnell einzunehmen, damit produzierbare Einheiten (Infantrie, Fahrzeuge, Geschütze) zu mehren und  Stück und Stück Gegner-Sektoren auf der Karte zu erobern. Bei der Verteidigung eigener Anlagen musste man allerdings ebenso höllisch aufpassen, der CPU-Feind lässt nichts unversucht unsere Unaufmerksamkeit einkalt auszunutzen.

*Z* hat mich seinerzeit 2 Dinge gelehrt:
1. Kein anderes RTS hat mich mehr ins Schwitzen gebracht.
2. Für SVGA-Auflösung - sah damals todchic aus - war meine DX2/66-Mühle zu schwach. 

Ansonsten stach das Spiel mit witzigen, wenn auch mehrfach recycleten CGI-Sequenzen heraus, während es ähnliche Wegfindungsprobleme hatte wie der RTS-Platzhirsch C&C. Eine visuelle Linie die den Kurs einer Einheit/Gruppe zeigt verdeutlichte manch seltsame, alles andere als intelligente Umwege die spielentscheidend, also tödlich für einen selbst wareb. Keine Ahnung ob es der Alk war, deinen eigenen Robotern konntest du mit absoluter Sicherheit NIE blind vertrauen. ^^





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AXmnJeYg_h4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IpgVuzrFN2M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## McDrake (6. Juni 2022)

Das Ding war mir echt zu hektisch.


----------



## arrgh (11. Juni 2022)

Mein Bruder hatte sich damals die Platinum-Edition von Z zugelegt. Da waren neben dem Spiel auch ein T-Shirt, Mousepad und sonstiger Schabernack mit dabei. Tolles Spiel aber sowas von bockschwer!


----------



## arrgh (2. August 2022)

Hier eine interessante Doku zum allmählichen Absturz der Freundin 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SVNLXv-Dm_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## OldShatterhand (2. August 2022)

Nee danke. Ne deutsche würd ich mir aber ansehen.


----------



## McDrake (2. August 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Hier eine interessante Doku zum allmählichen Absturz der Freundin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe nach x Jahren auch mal wieder auf KS was unterstützt 
The Gaming Chronicles - Episode 1 - The Amiga 500, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/project...ode-1-the-amiga-500?ref=android_project_share
Von den Machern von:
From Bedrooms to Billions: The Amiga Years! Special Edition, via @Kickstarter https://www.kickstarter.com/project...amiga-years-special?ref=android_project_share


----------



## Nevrion (2. August 2022)

Weiß nicht ob das hier thematisch reinpasst, aber aus dem letzten Jahrtausend hab ich immer noch einige Spiele, die hin und wieder auf meiner Festplatte oder im Emulator wieder belebt werden. Sind jetzt aber alles keine Geheimtipps:
Warcraft 1 + 2, Die Siedler 2, Jagged Alliance 2 (in Form der Wildfire-Neuveröffentlichung), Grand Prix 2, Pole Position (Ascaron). Andere Spiele bekomm ich mitunter einfach nicht mehr zum laufen.


----------



## McDrake (2. August 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> ...Andere Spiele bekomm ich mitunter einfach nicht mehr zum laufen.


Wobei für mich da beinahe der Weg, das Ziel ist. WENN ich so ein widerstänstiges Game dann zum laufen bringe, dann ist mein Flashback auch vollbracht. Damals mit Startdisk, execbat und so wenig wie möglich in den RAM zu laden....


----------



## Rabowke (3. August 2022)

Nevrion schrieb:


> [...]Andere Spiele bekomm ich mitunter einfach nicht mehr zum laufen.


Wobei es hierfür ja auch Lösungen gibt, sei es ScummVM, dosbox, virtuelle Maschinen und und und ... mein Traum wäre eigentlich auch eine Art "Computermuseum" auf dem Dachboden zu haben, aber ... Zeit. Geld. Zeit & Zeit. Ebenso wäre es bestimmt toll auf dem Flohmarkt alte Konsolen und Spiele zu kaufen und diese stilecht auf einem Röhrenfernseher zu spielen ... aber ... siehe oben! 

D.h. hierfür muss nunmehr ein RaspPi mit Retropie herhalten ... und ich glaube mein Junior ist dafür echt empfänglich, weil wir gemeinsam das aktuelle Retro-Turtles, Shredders Revenge, spielen & er einen Spass dabei hat, unfassbar. Die Levels dauern ~7-8min und einige Gegner sind bock schwer, so das wir zwei, drei Abende an einem Level saßen - weil: nur ein Spiel, egal ob erfolgreich oder nicht.

Den einen Tag bin ich nach Hause gekommen und wurde wie folgt begrüßt: Hallo Papa, also ... ich hab mir was überlegt. Bei Turtles und dem doofen Boss ... ich muss meinen "Ausweich"-Move machen und dann meine Spezialfähigkeit!

Joa ... alles klar Sohn!


----------



## Gast1664961002 (25. August 2022)

Dann möchte ich hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen niederschreiben. 

Vor ein paar Jahren hat mich das Retrofieber so richtig gepackt. Ich habe mir einen Schneider CPC 6128 erstanden und kräftig die Spielesammlung ausgebaut. Täglich auf ebay usw. nach kleinen Schätzen gesucht und unterm Strich zu viel dafür bezahlt. Irgendwann fiel mir dann aber auf, dass es nicht (mehr) darum ging die Spiele auf der Original Hardware zu spielen, sondern um das Suchen. Quasi um die Jagd auf Spiele und Zubehör. Den Rechner selbst habe ich gar nicht mehr aufgebaut. Irgendwann habe ich mich dann von allem getrennt und wenn ich mal wieder was Altes spielen möchte, dann nur noch über den Emulator. 

Ich lese noch immer gerne die Retro Gamer und tausche mich mit Kolleginnen und Kollegen über die alten Zeiten aus, die Erinnerungen sind aber meist schöner, als das Gefühl noch mal physisch auf einem alten Rechner zu spielen.


----------



## arrgh (20. November 2022)

Diese Demakes sollten standardmäßig eingeführt werden... Grandios! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UdTNzEPIHQk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (24. November 2022)

Gast1664961002 schrieb:


> Dann möchte ich hier auch mal meine Erfahrungen niederschreiben.
> 
> Vor ein paar Jahren hat mich das Retrofieber so richtig gepackt. Ich habe mir einen Schneider CPC 6128 erstanden und kräftig die Spielesammlung ausgebaut. Täglich auf ebay usw. nach kleinen Schätzen gesucht und unterm Strich zu viel dafür bezahlt. Irgendwann fiel mir dann aber auf, dass es nicht (mehr) darum ging die Spiele auf der Original Hardware zu spielen, sondern um das Suchen. Quasi um die Jagd auf Spiele und Zubehör. Den Rechner selbst habe ich gar nicht mehr aufgebaut. Irgendwann habe ich mich dann von allem getrennt und wenn ich mal wieder was Altes spielen möchte, dann nur noch über den Emulator.
> 
> Ich lese noch immer gerne die Retro Gamer und tausche mich mit Kolleginnen und Kollegen über die alten Zeiten aus, die Erinnerungen sind aber meist schöner, als das Gefühl noch mal physisch auf einem alten Rechner zu spielen.


Auch wenn du dich hier nicht mehr wehren kannst  ich sehe das graduell anders. Zu den meisten Dingen Ja, Ja und...äh...JA !
Persönlich bin ich dann doch immer wieder in der Lage, mir die nötige Zeit und Ruhe zu nehmen, um entweder mit dem Vintage PC oder einer meinen älteren Konsolen Freude zu haben.
Dass die Kosten zu hoch sind, keine Frage. Darum sollte  man schon genau aussuchen, was man noch in den Bestand nimmt und nicht impulsiv eindecken 
Mit Emus bin ich durch. Einfach nicht sexy genug


----------



## arrgh (26. November 2022)

Die damalige Spielelandschaft war bunt und schräg... Mit einem Wort: Besser! 😏





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=p9ZROf6CU2c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.







__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_e7nHmaAYG0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.



Tante Edith: Ich bin schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach eben einem solchen schrägen Spiel. Gespielt habe ich bloß die Demo davon, weswegen ich nicht sonderlich viele Eindrücke sammeln konnte. Es war auf jeden Fall ein Point & Click-Adventure aus Blickwinkel der ersten Person, vergleichbar also mit Myst und Konsorten. Das Hervorstechende dabei war aber das Setting: Eine ziemlich deprimierende Welt bevölkert von ebenso deprimierend Gestalten, nämlich menschenähnlichen Hunden und vielleicht auch Katzen. In Erinnerung ist mir vor allem dieser eine Köter geblieben, der besoffen in der Gosse lag und wirres Zeug brabbelte. Das Spiel muss so zwischen 97 und 99 erschienen sein. Mehr kann ich nicht dazu sagen. Hat jemand ne Ahnung, was das sein könnte?

Tante Judith: Ich habe es gefunden... endlich! "Dogday" heißt der Spaß!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und hier der vorhin erwähnte besoffene Möter in der Gosse. Ich hab aber auch ein Elephantengedächtnis, alter Schwede!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52_Q1xHaGcY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (27. November 2022)

*Hier* gehts übrigens zur entsprechenden Community-Wishlist auf gog.com... Macht mir den Gefallen und liebkost den gelben Knopf mir zuliebe


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. November 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> *Hier* gehts übrigens zur entsprechenden Community-Wishlist auf gog.com... Macht mir den Gefallen und liebkost den gelben Knopf mir zuliebe


Ich steh zwar nicht so auf Schmusen mit leblosen Gegenständen... Aber weil DU es bist hab ich ausnahmsweise mal draufgeklickt. ^^


----------



## arrgh (27. November 2022)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich steh zwar nicht so auf Schmusen mit leblosen Gegenständen... Aber weil DU es bist hab ich ausnahmsweise mal draufgeklickt. ^^


Schmusen mit leblosen Gegenständen... Das erinnert mich eigenartigerweise an meine Pubertät 😁

Danke, mein Gutester! 😉😘


----------



## arrgh (18. Dezember 2022)

Kann man sich in Endlosschleife geben:





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HCvAaFB3eNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## arrgh (27. Dezember 2022)

Hier mal ein Hinweis auf ein kommendes Retrolike-RTS. Sieht wie eine Mischung zwischen KKND und C&C aus. Erfroilich!





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v-GplhKxijQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (28. Dezember 2022)

Ich sollte mich ja von diesen YT Kanälen komplett fern halten, sonst packt es mich wieder. Für unvernünftige Investitionen ist nicht der beste Moment   





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KK9zg2Vh7AI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Markus841 (28. Dezember 2022)

arrgh schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Hinweis auf ein kommendes Retrolike-RTS. Sieht wie eine Mischung zwischen KKND und C&C aus. Erfroilich!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehr nice! Ich liebe KKND 2. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel sehr unterschätzt und ging damals in der Flut der RTS Spiele leider etwas unter, ein Remaster oder ein neuer Teil wäre ein Traum


----------



## arrgh (28. Dezember 2022)

Markus841 schrieb:


> Sehr nice! Ich liebe KKND 2. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Spiel sehr unterschätzt und ging damals in der Flut der RTS Spiele leider etwas unter, ein Remaster oder ein neuer Teil wäre ein Traum


Ganz deiner Meinung! KKND hatte Charme! So viel ich weiß, lässt es sich heutzutage auch über Open RA im Multiplayer spielen. Allerdings hätte es sich definitiv ein Remaster verdient.


----------



## arrgh (Samstag um 19:17)

Kann sich noch jemand an diese Perle hier erinnern? Nach dem schmerzhaften Ende des Amigas war dies eines meiner ersten Spiele auf dem PC. Zumindest die Demoversion davon, versteht sich. Ich kann mich noch lebhaft daran erinnern, wie fasziniert ich von der "offenen" Spielwelt war. 🤣





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=UIC5pwv86X0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------

